# Murphy defeated! an electrical enigma solved.



## uncle harry (Dec 19, 2019)

My "rent-a-grunt" and I spend two sessions of 2 hrs a week "organizing" my shops.  Well, I recently completed a VFD upgrade on my Harrison M300 13 X 40 lathe. About 2 weeks ago I went to turn on the lathe with no results. "Oh drat poo" (translate please} I said & proceeded to troubleshoot the issue. What with grunt interruptions and robo calls offering to help with student loans I had a time of it with the "where was I' syndrome.  Yesterday I started back to square 1 and discovered that the brake limit safety switch was open. Then eureka I discovered the problem. A plastic parts bin had been slid under the brake linkage at the back of the lathe. I removed that bad tooth and were back in business. YAY!


----------



## T Bredehoft (Dec 19, 2019)

Sometimes its the things that happen when we're away that cause the most problems.  (or when we're not looking [what we're doing.])


----------



## mksj (Dec 19, 2019)

Probably the most common problem I see with these systems not working is one of the safety switches failing or misaligned. Good job, follow the the wires.


----------



## jrkorman (Jan 3, 2020)

Just remember that Murphy was not defeated, just put off until some unsuspected moment in the future!


----------



## uncle harry (Jan 3, 2020)

jrkorman said:


> Just remember that Murphy was not defeated, just put off until some unsuspected moment in the future!



Trust me, he's been back.


----------



## higgite (Jan 3, 2020)

You didn’t defeat Murphy, you merely distracted him. Beware of his law’s corollary…… Murphy’s Law of Sweet Revenge. 

Tom


----------



## uncle harry (Jan 3, 2020)

higgite said:


> You didn’t defeat Murphy, you merely distracted him. Beware of his law’s corollary…… Murphy’s Law of Sweet Revenge.
> 
> Tom



A thing that I fear more is Kavlowski's Law whose primary tenet is "Murphy was an optimist".


----------

